# Ask Wizard Lizard anything



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Since everyone and their dog is doing one of these things I decided to jump on the bandwagon and beg for some attention as well. :b

So, ask me whatever and I'll try my best to answer.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Wizard Lizard I see your fairly new. What made you want to join this lovely little site


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Is your username a reference to the video game A wizard's lizard? I don't know anything about that game but I started listening to lostcast which is by the creators of that a while back.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Wizard Lizard I see your fairly new. What made you want to join this lovely little site


Honestly?

I always was rather socially awkward and withdrawn, and in the past it caused me a lot of problems. I found this site quite a while ago, but only fairly recently decided to register.

As for the reason why, I find it to be a pretty nice social outlet, and a lot of people on here have problems similar to mine, but a lot more severe than me these days.

And even though I'm a smarmy sh*t in a lot of my posts I do genuinely like to listen to people's problems and try to offer some advice.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Is your username a reference to the video game A wizard's lizard? I don't know anything about that game but I started listening to lostcast which is by the creators of that a while back.


Nope, I only heard about the game after the fact, at the time it just seemed like a fun concept for a username.

I still haven't played it yet, I'll have to give it a shot sometime.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Male or female?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Male or female?


I can be whatever you want me to be, babe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm.....how about your age? Don't tell me you're like 13.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm.....how about your age? Don't tell me you're like 13.


I know some of my posts are really immature, but I'm actually 19, going to turn 20 in March.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

What's the weirdest thing you've come across recently during your internet adventures?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> What's the weirdest thing you've come across recently during your internet adventures?


This is such a cool concept for a movie


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> What's the weirdest thing you've come across recently during your internet adventures?


Hmm. That would probably have to be people who are aroused by insects crawling around and biting their various orifices.

I'd like to also add car-****ers as an honorary mention to this list.

I have seen things that would break lesser men.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Honestly?
> 
> I always was rather socially awkward and withdrawn, and in the past it caused me a lot of problems. I found this site quite a while ago, but only fairly recently decided to register.
> 
> ...


Try not to get too addicted to this place like the rest of us 



Wizard Lizard said:


> I can be whatever you want me to be, babe.


lol

I was wondering the same thing, I'm gonna guess female?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Callsign said:


> What's it like in the magical place you live in?


The internet is too slow, there's only hot water half an hour per day and my roommate has **** taste in music. But other than that it's just peachy. 



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Try not to get too addicted to this place like the rest of us


I'll try lol, but no guarantees.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> I was wondering the same thing, I'm gonna guess female?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Wizard Lizard what's your idea of fun?



Wizard Lizard said:


>


Well played my fellow lizard, well played


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Wizard Lizard what's your idea of fun?


I like unicorns, long walks on the beach and watching sunsets.

But really, I tend to be pretty boring by most people's standards. 
My idea of fun consists of spending an afternoon playing video games, surfing the web, reading a good book, practicing my drawing, or doing some outdoorsy thing. Also occasionally going out for a coffee or beer with a friend or two. 
As I said, not exactly the life of the party.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you whip things with your tail?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> I like unicorns, long walks on the beach and watching sunsets.
> 
> But really, I tend to be pretty boring by most people's standards.
> My idea of fun consists of spending an afternoon playing video games, surfing the web, reading a good book, practicing my drawing, or doing some outdoorsy thing. Also occasionally going out for a coffee or beer with a friend or two.
> As I said, not exactly the life of the party.


You sound an awful lot like me minus the book reading and drawing. Anyways new question!

Do you have any relation to this man whom also enjoys playing with his nipples?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you whip things with your tail?












PS. (Sorry for the lack of quality, I did it in like 5 minutes and I'm not used to digital.)



RadnessaurousRex said:


> You sound an awful lot like me minus the book reading and drawing. Anyways new question!
> 
> Do you have any relation to this man whom also enjoys playing with his nipples?


No joke, this guy looks like one of my relatives. :um

So who knows, maybe nipple fiddling runs deep in my family.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Where do you see yourself in 5yrs?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Where do you see yourself in 5yrs?


Probably in a different country than the one I'm currently residing in.

Also hopefully in some sort of studio working on a type of creative project.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Wizard Lizard I can't sleep! What do I dooo! D:


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Since everyone and their dog is doing one of these things I decided to jump on the bandwagon and beg for some attention as well. :b
> 
> So, ask me whatever and I'll try my best to answer.


How do you deal with the haunted napkins in your attic?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Wizard Lizard I can't sleep! What do I dooo! D:


Take an umbrella, have the tip touch the ground, put your head on the other end and spin in place real fast. This is a show of power for the goblins inhabiting your room and they will leave you alone for tonight.



lonerroom said:


> How do you deal with the haunted napkins in your attic?


I sacrifice an unused napkin to the elder gods inhabiting my nasal cavity and leave the remains as an offering.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Take an umbrella, have the tip touch the ground, put your head on the other end and spin in place real fast. This is a show of power for the goblins inhabiting your room and they will leave you alone for tonight.
> 
> I sacrifice an unused napkin to the elder gods inhabiting my nasal cavity and leave the remains as an offering.


Have you ever burped at a wedding?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> Have you ever burped at a wedding?


No, but I got black out drunk on one, then proceeded to harass the other wedding goers and sing and dance really badly in front of a large audience.

Best night of my life.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Will you marry me?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Take an umbrella, have the tip touch the ground, put your head on the other end and spin in place real fast. This is a show of power for the goblins inhabiting your room and they will leave you alone for tonight.


Thanks dude, I'll do just that. Maybe this time Tom Cruise will leave me alone


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> No, but I got black out drunk on one, then proceeded to harass the other wedding goers and sing and dance really badly in front of a large audience.
> 
> Best night of my life.


The children will have memories of that


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Will you marry me?


Only if you let me put locusts in and around your genitals on a daily basis.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Thanks dude, I'll do just that. Maybe this time Tom Cruise will leave me alone


Sorry, the ritual to get rid of Cruise involves the use of a long forgotten language, the blood of an immortal, a journey to the dimension of Zorgoth - the father of pain, lots of fudge and a used condom.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> The children will have memories of that


Good, that way they'll know who not to look up to in the future.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

What's it like being 19? How's that working out for you? Any big plans to upgrade?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Sorry, the ritual to get rid of Cruise involves the use of a long forgotten language, the blood of an immortal, a journey to the dimension of Zorgoth - the father of pain, lots of fudge and a used condom.


Well darn, I tried the other method with no luck. In total I only got about 30 minutes of sleep last night. If only I'd seen this post sooner. Looks like I'm gonna have to stock up on fudge and condoms then.

Btw do you like spaghetti?


----------



## mishapisha (Aug 27, 2015)

Are you a Harry, wizard?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> What's it like being 19?


It's ok.



Staticnz said:


> How's that working out for you?


Could be better I will admit. The freedom is nice though.



Staticnz said:


> Any big plans to upgrade?


I don't know, being 20 sounds like it could work out, but I'm still skeptical. 
I think I'll sit on it until my birthday and then I'll tell you if I decided to upgrade or not.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Well darn, I tried the other method with no luck. In total I only got about 30 minutes of sleep last night. If only I'd seen this post sooner. Looks like I'm gonna have to stock up on fudge and condoms then.


Dang, at least you'll know how to protect yourself from "the cruise" in the future.



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Btw do you like spaghetti?


I like seeing others drop their spaghetti if that counts.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

mishapisha said:


> Are you a Harry, wizard?


No, I am a Lizard, Wizard at large.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Feed me questions

please....


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Who's the dude in your avatar? Is it something you made? It reminds me of Ratchet a tad bit.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Who's the dude in your avatar? Is it something you made?


First, it's a dudette. And it's a character from Freedom Planet, a game I recently picked up. 
The game is basically a huge love letter to 16 bit games on the Genesis, with a mix of Sonic, Rocket Knight and Treasure game elements in it. It's been crafted very lovingly and has a ton of neat little details in it. The animation, gameplay and bossfights are really amazing. The only real issue it has is that the story and voice acting are meh.
Other than that it's a pure 10/10.



Barakiel said:


> It reminds me of Ratchet a tad bit.


She does look kinda like Ratchet, but nah, it's completely unrelated to R&C. Good taste btw, I loved R&C as a kid. :3


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

What do you think about SAS(brutally honest), considering you've been here for 2 months or so?


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Are you in any way related to this guy?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

meepie said:


> What do you think about SAS(brutally honest), considering you've been here for 2 months or so?


Brutally honest? I think that it's a fairly nice community all in all. The problem with it being that you can easily create a negative feedback loop since people tend to be a bit cynical here or had bad experiences in the past. Also there is a lot of (mostly) guys whining about not getting laid/having a bf/gf which I tend to try and avoid. 
The positive side of course is that it gives people with social anxiety an outlet to vent and relate their problems to an audience of people that understand them. Also I'm of the opinion that problem becomes more easily manageable once you see you're not the only one dealing with it and that others have had success dealing with the same problem in the past. 
Personally I find it a nice outlet to vent or to listen to what's bothering people. And to act like a smartass of course. :b



RubixQ said:


> Are you in any way related to this guy?


Ah yes, that's my cousin. I was so proud of him once I saw he starred in his own movie.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Wizard Lizard how can I be awesome like you


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Wizard Lizard how can I be awesome like you


You must've misheard or something, I'm far from awesome. But I guess if you want to know how to be like me, it's have a passionate love for acting like a smartass and for deflowering virgin goats in the name of Ba'al.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> You must've misheard or something, I'm far from awesome. But I guess if you want to know how to be like me, it's have a passionate love for acting like a smartass and for deflowering virgin goats in the name of Ba'al.


I'm not into goats but I guess there's a first time for everything.

---New question---

Can you draw my avatar?

I'll love you till the end of October if you do


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm not into goats but I guess there's a first time for everything.
> 
> ---New question---
> 
> ...


Sucking up for a drawing, eh? :b

I might do it soon, seems like it'd be a fun thing to draw, but not the next few days, I'll be far too busy. Just is that a T-Rex or Raptor in the pic?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Sucking up for a drawing, eh? :b
> 
> I might do it soon, seems like it'd be a fun thing to draw, but not the next few days, I'll be far too busy. Just is that a T-Rex or Raptor in the pic?


Raptor 

Heres the original pic










Make it awesome dude :^)

Also someone on here was going to do a portrait of me but never delivered :'(

Would you be down to draw me like one of your french girls?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Raptor
> 
> Heres the original pic
> 
> ...


Like one of my french girls you say..? Yes, I think I have something in mind for that..


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Like one of my french girls you say..? Yes, I think I have something in mind for that..


I deleted all my posts cos I was sad and stuff but you can still see my picture.

Thread vvv

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/who-wants-me-to-draw-them-like-one-of-my-1422401/

Handle it homie


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

What’s your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Do you like plushies?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Do you like plushies?


Mr. Flufflebutt makes the sweetest love to me. <3


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

scintilla said:


> What's your biggest pet peeve?


I tend to be pretty easygoing most times, but my biggest pet peeve is probably music being turned up too loud, after a while it just gets annoying. But nothing a good pair of noise cancelling headphones and music of my own won't fix, well, except if I'm in a bar or something.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Where has your curiosity taken you lately? If I should ask? :um


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Where has your curiosity taken you lately? If I should ask? :um


People that sell synthetic piss and synthetic piss accessories. Do I need to elaborate?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

lizard uprising when


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Are you still probably drawing? Is it anything you could post here? (nothing that will get you banned I hope...)


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## ev_77 (Oct 24, 2015)

Who did 9/11?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

lizard takeover when?

also where do you live? n-no reason


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

still.waiting.for.dinosaur.avatar.drawing......


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Damn, forgot about this thread.



Barakiel said:


> Are you still probably drawing? Is it anything you could post here? (nothing that will get you banned I hope...)


I've not done much in terms of drawing lately so I don't have much to show really. :/



Eyesxsewnxopen said:


> I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


I think Mr. Krabs is just exploiting the good nature and enthusiasm of Spongebob and is making him work unpaid overtime, as well as squeeze him for any lucrative but unethical ideas, as seen in the episode where he captures Jellyfish to combine their jelly with Krabby Patties, but Mr. Krabs ends up exploiting and possibly killing them in his industrial machine. Some real gray market sort of **** right there.



ev_77 said:


> Who did 9/11?


The Latter-Day Saints and the Mormons, obviously.



Joe said:


> Joe said:
> 
> 
> > lizard uprising when
> ...


Soon™. The apes will never know what hit them.









A-And I live in Europe, w-where do you live?



RadnessaurousRex said:


> still.waiting.for.dinosaur.avatar.drawing......


Ah, sorry about that dude, I was kinda dead the past weeks, I'll try to get something done soon though.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> A-And I live in Europe, w-where do you live?


Europe as well


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Joe said:


> Europe as well


W-What country?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> W-What country?


Uhhhhhhhhhh England.

I actually forgot I posted lizard uprising when the first time, kind of odd that I posted the exact same comment.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Joe said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhh England.
> 
> I actually forgot I posted lizard uprising when the first time, kind of odd that I posted the exact same comment.


Croatia here, shame, maybe we could have met up or.. something...
Ever traveled here before? We get a decent number of British tourists each year.

That's because you yearn for it brother, as much as any cold-blooded reptile has since the days of our ancestors, the dinosaurs. 
The time for action is soon, we will take back what is rightfully ours.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Croatia here, shame, maybe we could have met up or.. something...
> Ever traveled here before? We get a decent number of British tourists each year.
> 
> That's because you yearn for it brother, as much as any cold-blooded reptile has since the days of our ancestors, the dinosaurs.
> The time for action is soon, we will take back what is rightfully ours.


I think my brother is going to Croatia for a lads holiday.

kind of a strange situation that im so different from my family also don't you know if you meet up with strangers you'll get butchered, i live kind of close to some sasers but ones i know well enoughd meet up with are a bit too far away

if you live in zagreb i can send my brother to you


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Joe said:


> I think my brother is going to Croatia for a lads holiday.
> 
> kind of a strange situation that im so different from my family also don't you know if you meet up with strangers you'll get butchered, i live kind of close to some sasers but ones i know well enoughd meet up with are a bit too far away
> 
> if you live in zagreb i can send my brother to you


Neat, he's probably gonna enjoy it here, there's a ton of **** to see.

In what way are you different from your family? They're all outgoing and well adjusted?
And I do know that, that's why I was inviting you over, hehehehehe. 









I-Is your brother cute?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Neat, he's probably gonna enjoy it here, there's a ton of **** to see.
> 
> In what way are you different from your family? They're all outgoing and well adjusted?
> And I do know that, that's why I was inviting you over, hehehehehe.
> ...


My brother has a girlfriend... uh wow this is actually turning really awkward... he certainly isn't the cute older brother type sadly

Seriously though my entire family is extroverted, singing and ****, maybe since they argued a lot I stayed a kitten, timid and afraid of the outside.

Also you are holding your sword wrong, both hands being so high cause poor control of the blade.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Joe said:


> My brother has a girlfriend... uh wow this is actually turning really awkward... he certainly isn't the cute older brother type sadly
> 
> Seriously though my entire family is extroverted, singing and ****, maybe since they argued a lot I stayed a kitten, timid and afraid of the outside.
> 
> Also you are holding your sword wrong, both hands being so high cause poor control of the blade.


Sorry if I made things awkward, sometimes my ******ry overwhelms me and I can't help it.

That sucks, I know what it's like being the black sheep of the family as well. Most of my family is extroverted while I'm a pansy and awkward weirdo in general.

Is this better?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Do you think I should buy a purple lipstick or a brown one? I want to look like a goth this winter. :/


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Do you think I should buy a purple lipstick or a brown one? I want to look like a goth this winter. :/


That depends on the clothing and makeup you're going to wear, as well as your face and hair. Judging from your picture I'd say a nice purple would work for a goth look, probably followed with thick eyeliner and some purple or green eyeshadow. Maybe some blush as well to make you appear more pale. For clothing maybe some black and white shirt followed by black jeans and some fingerless wool gloves. Army boots for footwear and a leather jacket to top it off. You could also paint your fingernails black as well, or a black and pink combo.

Although this might be too gothic for you, and might be better to go with something more casual looking.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> That depends on the clothing and makeup you're going to wear, as well as your face and hair. Judging from your picture I'd say a nice purple would work for a goth look, probably followed with thick eyeliner and some purple or green eyeshadow. Maybe some blush as well to make you appear more pale. For clothing maybe some black and white shirt followed by black jeans and some fingerless wool gloves. Army boots for footwear and a leather jacket to top it off. You could also paint your fingernails black as well, or a black and pink combo.
> 
> Although this might be too gothic for you, and might be better to go with something more casual looking.


Ooo nice..will try this. Thanks Lizard :yay


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Ooo nice..will try this. Thanks Lizard :yay


No problem, tell me how it goes.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Wizard Lizard I'm bored and the mods said I can't trade usernames with @Joe 

Any y'all wanna trade avatars instead?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Wizard Lizard I'm bored and the mods said I can't trade usernames with @Joe
> 
> Any y'all wanna trade avatars instead?


Only if I get to keep Joe's avatar!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*Wizard Lizard* I'm bored and the mods said I can't trade usernames with @*Joe*
> 
> Any y'all wanna trade avatars instead?





Wizard Lizard said:


> Only if I get to keep Joe's avatar!


So how does this work?

Rad gets mine, I get yours and you get Rads?

or

Rad gets yours, I get Rads and you get mine?

I don't mean radiation poisoning by the way, no radroaches exist in my avatar.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Sorry if I made things awkward, sometimes my ******ry overwhelms me and I can't help it.
> 
> That sucks, I know what it's like being the black sheep of the family as well. Most of my family is extroverted while I'm a pansy and awkward weirdo in general.
> 
> Is this better?


All my family are relatively extroverted too 

Also no. You lack respect for your opponent, a straight thrust and you are done for, very unlikely to keep balance while swinging a sword that large with one hand and your other hand is doing nothing. Also your hat is blocking your v ision.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe said:


> So how does this work?
> 
> Rad gets mine, I get yours and you get Rads?
> 
> ...


 @Joe, @Wizard Lizard, I'll trade with whomever. Let's do this guys!!!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

done


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe said:


> done


Message me your avatar or just post it here lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Message me your avatar or just post it here lol


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe said:


>


I want a Christmas hat tho :'(


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

No, you *******s, I was supposed to get @Joe 's Avatar!

How could you do this without me?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I want a Christmas hat tho :'(












crap sorry


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Wizard Lizard said:


> No, you *******s, I was supposed to get @*Joe* 's Avatar!
> 
> How could you do this without me?


if we do a 3 way swap you have to add a santa hat to your avatar


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe said:


> if we do a 3 way swap you have to add a santa hat to your avatar


this ^


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Telliblah, wanna trade meows? :laugh:


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Telliblah, wanna trade meows? :laugh:


oki, got yours saved, take mine


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> oki, got yours saved, take mine


done

let the confusion begin


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*Telliblah* , wanna trade meows? :laugh:


This will end up like Pokemon cards, you'll end up regretting you traded away your Shiny Charizard.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe said:


> This will end up like Pokemon cards, you'll end up regretting you traded away your Shiny Charizard.


Gotta catch em all right 

Speaking of Charizard, paging @Charmander. Wanna trade?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

@Joe: trade?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

senkora said:


> @*Joe* : trade?


Sure  Also, what is your avatar from?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe said:


> Sure  Also, what is your avatar from?


It is fan art of Therru from Tales from Earthsea


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

senkora said:


> It is fan art of Therru from Tales from Earthsea


nice, I don't think I've actually watched any Ghibli films in living memory despite the popularity


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Gotta catch em all right
> 
> Speaking of Charizard, paging @Charmander. Wanna trade?


I'm tempted but I haven't changed it since I joined so I don't wanna break that trend.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Charmander said:


> I'm tempted but I haven't changed it since I joined so I don't wanna break that trend.


It's cool dude, guess I'll just have to find someone else to trade with lol

Oooooooh! I know who...

Paging @The Dark Knight, wanna trade avatars? For a little while of course


----------

